# Best method for changing e-juice



## outlaw_cloud (16/3/16)

morning all ,

i need to find out what is the best method for swapping out e-juice on the eleaf ijust2 setup? iv heard about reverse wicking but not sure. what i used to do with my twisp was run the tank down to almost empty and just vape a little off the wick just so some of the juice in the wick gets used up and then top the tank up with the new flavor and sa the old flavor gets used up out of the wick the new flavour kicks in, would this be the best method for this mod? iv read that you cant take apart the tank its self so washing out the tank s bit of a pain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/3/16)

Hi bud
Just open up tank at bottom as if you were gonna refill. Rinse tank under water and top up new flavour. Done.
If that little bit of liquid in the coil really bothers you then rinse your coil under water and stick back in your mod without tank on and fire about 3 or 4 times at about 1-2 secs a time. You can then re prime your coil with your new juice , stick your tank on and done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (16/3/16)

Some people take the coil out and soak it overnight in vodka (apparently rubbing alcohol is avoided because it is poisonous but others say it works fine as long as the coil dries properly) and then let it dry properly for another 24 hours (this is key). You'll probably need a few coils on rotation. This apparently extends the life of the coils by cleaning out the gunk that collects over time, might be overkill for a quick juice change.

I've never tried this method myself but quite a few people swear by it. 

Another suggestion is to take the coil out and put it in a ziplock baggie tied with its associated juice (or maybe just label the bag) so you've got a few coils paired with their juices.

Personally I got over it and vape through the old juice in the coil and just rinse out the tank, keeping one coil aside for mints and methods because that lingers.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (16/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud
> Just open up tank at bottom as if you were gonna refill. Rinse tank under water and top up new flavour. Done.
> If that little bit of liquid in the coil really bothers you then rinse your coil under water and stick back in your mod without tank on and fire about 3 or 4 times at about 1-2 secs a time. You can then re prime your coil with your new juice , stick your tank on and done.


ok cool thanks whats the drying time on the tank? and @Duffie12 thats a good idea for now i might just run the juice down and rifill the tank like you suggested at the bottom of your post my ijust2 is still very new so there wont be any gunk collected on the coil just yet


----------



## Ruan (19/5/16)

I usually also juice burn through the old juice but if I had a strong mint or sweet flavour in the tank I would usually remove the cotton dry burn the coil until red hot and then run some water over it (not while firing) and then burn it again to dry it, wait for it to cool and rewick and juice up. Work quite well. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

